# Adf



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So I have a couple of them but yesterday or the day before (forgot when) I noticed something about one of the 2 I have. Looked like it is missing a two or 2 like it was bitten off or something. Now I dunno if I brought it home like this or it happened here. Take a look for yourself.

Also need names like ideas for them.

BTW its the right back foot.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Puzzling. Just keep your water very clean as if injury hopefully will heal on own. I have two named Flip Flop and Hopscotch. Thought if I ever got another Hip Hop would be a cute name. They are a lot of fun. I hope yours do well.


----------

